
Let’s Sit Out Black Friday, Shall We? - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/28/lets-sit-out-black-friday-shall-we/
======
vezzy-fnord
I'll mention again Buy Nothing Day:
[https://www.adbusters.org/campaigns/bnd](https://www.adbusters.org/campaigns/bnd)

